# Bladerunner Bows ???



## Matatazela

Expensive, heavy, compact, complicated, quiet and revolutionary. And slow!!!

I still see a lot more 'conventional' layout compounds out there, though. There are fewer and fewer reasons to buy one, especially since PSE is making a 322 fps 28" ATA bow (X Force TS for treestand) and 28.5" ata 312 fps (Thunderbolt X). They are a lot less complicated and offer plenty of bang for the buck. They are lighter, cheaper and faster, so the only advantage that you MAY have with the Bladerunner is smoothness and quietness, but even this, you will need to test before you shell out the $$$.


----------



## bowman africa

*Thanks for the info*

The reason I asked was because I'm looking for a bow for my son. He's 13 with a 23" draw at 40lbs. I want to buy a bow he can use for a while without having to buy a new bow every year. Basically I'm looking for a bow with a wide draw length setting and also to be adjusted from 40lbs - as high as possible. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Matatazela

There are bows that are definitely more suitable for your son at 13 years old. The Bladerunner is HEAVY. (I think it weighs more than a Mathews Apex7 target bow!) He will battle to hold up the bow for more than a few shots. 

The Browning range has a few very nice beginners bows, like the Eclipse, which goes from 22" to 26" and will go from 30 - 40#. The beauty of this is NO modules, NO new cams. Those things are fine in the USA, but here, they tend to be expensive. A new cam can run for R500 or so. Modules are cheaper, but still not free.

The other option is a Micro Midas, with 18-28" (10" of on-the-cam adjustment)dl adjustment and probably a more affordable option than the Eclipse, but it maxes at 40#. 

At 25", he 'qualifies' for the Mirage, which then goes from 50-60# and 60-70# depending on the limbs you buy, and 25-30" dl adjustment. 

Just a few thoughts!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Look @ the edge by diamond. Perfect bow for him. Adjustable cams for as he grows and a lovely little bow to shoot. Bought my wife one. Price on them is good as well.


----------



## Matatazela

Forgot to mention the best of the Brownings, the 2008 Micro Adrenaline. 

3.4 lbs mass, 18-28"dl, 40# and 50# limb options with an upgrade program that you will need to find out more from your local dealer, and it gets 265fps @50# 28" dl. 

The Diamond also seems to be a good option, if you are within "dealer range".


----------



## frans01

Hi 

Try Theo Strydom from Emhlangeni Archery @ 082 569 7227. He has one in the shop. 

Cheers


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

James,

We have a few stores that have the Diamonds here in JHB. Also adjustable cams. You do not need modules for it. Just loosen two screws adjust and tighten. You do not need a bow press!

Axle-To-Axle – 30 1/2 ” 
IBO Speed– 272-280 fps 
Brace Height – 6 3/4” 
Mass Weight – 3.3 
Draw Length – 18”-28” 
Draw Weights – 29, 40, 50


----------



## Matatazela

I had a look on the website. Nice looking bows! Diamond and Browning both seem to think about the users - both Micro Adrenaline and Edge have decent looking, slim-throat grips. 

Nowhere on the Diamond website or in their catalog does it list the letoff options for any bow, btw!


----------



## ASG

Bladerunners are like fiddling with your neighbors wife...Don't go there!
The Browning is an excellent choice for young archers. I've seen a 10 year old take a wildebeest at 23 yards with one.
The Diamond bows are very under rated. Considering that they are actually Bowtech's with a different spray job. The pricing on the Browning and Diamond are very favourable and either would be a great choice for a youngster.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Yip,

Browning or Diamond.....


----------



## bowman africa

*Thanks*

Thanks for the warnings and advice. BIG question now is where can I have a look at the Browning bows in Pretoria?
I know the Bow Shop sells the Diamond range, but I haven't seen the Brownings before.


----------



## Matatazela

The ABHA magazine has a few ads for PSE shops. They should all stock Browning bows as well. I am in KZN and don't know that part of the archery world!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Magnum Archery does the diamonds as well as Archery Warehouse and Archers Edge. As for the bow shop, they will not see me again. They like wasting ones time with their FALSE ADVERTISING & LIES. Rather go to people you can trust.


----------



## Bushcat

Hello Drenalinjunkie, Were they the shop that you were trying to get your Silver flame broadheads from.

Bushcat


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Bushcat,

Thats right. I also enquired about the trialcams that they advertised in the bow hunter mag. In the ad they stated that they start from R1200-00. When I called them the price had suddenly gone up to R1600-00.

Have a look at their online shop. All the prices are different than what you pay in the shop! FALSE ADVERTISING!!!

When I was looking for my GK I called them and they said that they have A LOT OF STOCK IN ALL THE WEIGHTS! When I went there they only had 100gr GK's. That really pissed me of as I drove all the way from JHB to Pretoria just for them!

To put the cherry on top a few of my friends actually warned me that they do false advertising like that to get people there and when you suddenly have to pay then you have to pay the "new" prices.

I'm sorry but that is bull****.

As for me, they will never see me again as a client. I will rather support the other shops that have given me great service.


----------



## Bushcat

Sorry to hear about that, I agree its unnaceptable to adertise stock that you dont have, especialy when you phoned to confirm the availibility of the product. This is a little concerning as they are the Importers of Elite!, which is a brand that I am quite keen on. 

Have a great day 
Bushcat


----------



## Matatazela

Bushcat said:


> Sorry to hear about that, I agree its unnaceptable to adertise stock that you dont have, especialy when you phoned to confirm the availibility of the product. This is a little concerning as they are the Importers of Elite!, which is a brand that I am quite keen on.
> 
> Have a great day
> Bushcat


I would be doubly concerned, because it is known that with the Envy, many recipients had to return their bows to Elite before they would shoot anywhere near advertised speed. 

Maybe this has been sorted out by Elite, but to me, I feel that The brand loyalty around their brand seems to be approaching the "I'd rather push my Landy than drive a Cruiser" mantra. :zip:


----------



## Bushcat

Maybe this has been sorted out by Elite, but to me, I feel that The brand loyalty around their brand seems to be approaching the "I'd rather push my Landy than drive a Cruiser" mantra. :zip:[/QUOTE]


Yes the Elite fans on the US forum have taken some flack over the Envy not reaching its advertised IBO speed. Although alot of praise has been heaped on the 07 Synergy and apparently the 08 is better, so this is the one that I will be trying, when it arrives. As for the vehicles, I love the one that often tows the Landy to the workshop. He He. 

Bushcat


----------



## Matatazela

I sold my Landy... now I can actually have a holiday, instead of spending half the week going there and the other half getting back!

The Synergy looks like a fine bow, with very nice specs in all departments. Just make sure about backup...


----------

